# Black Line Spalt



## HomeBody (Nov 16, 2014)

If I were to walk up to a log that had been laying in the woods, how would I look for black line spalt? Would cutting a cookie show the black lines as dots? Is it as obvious as ambrosia? Cut a thick cookie then split it? I want to find some but don't know exactly what to look for in a downed log. Gary


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2014)

Can you remove some of the bark? That would show it on the outside if it was there...on the endgrain its's not always just going to look like dots. Sometimes it will show up there too. Like this...



 
You can see the lines in the endgrain too. 

I think Duck would know how to spot it and be able to offer more than me....
@davduckman2010

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 16, 2014)

beautiful spalted bowl marc love that dark color


----------



## phinds (Nov 16, 2014)

If you cut a cookie, black-line spalting will show up as meandering black lines on the end grain. Take a look at my "maple, spalted" page to get an idea of how it will look.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 16, 2014)

You'll be able to see it after a fresh endgrain cut. Looking under the bark hasn't proved reliable for me.

Here's a bowl blank from a while back... Gives you an idea for what the endgrain and long grain might look like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks David. That's what I'm looking for and it's more obvious than I thought. Off to the woods...when the snow melts. Gary


----------

